# Build



## LordSpuele (26. Dezember 2020)

Was ist eure Meinung zu dieser Zusammenstellung:

[FONT=&quot]*Hauptkomponenten*[/FONT]
Gehäuse 
[FONT=&quot]be quiet! Pure Ba...
[/FONT]
CPU
[FONT=&quot]AMD Ryzen 9 5900X...
[/FONT]
Kühler
[FONT=&quot]NZXT Kraken X53 2...
[/FONT]
Mainoard
[FONT=&quot]MSI MPG X570 Gami...
[/FONT]
Arbeitsspeicher 
[FONT=&quot]32GB (2x16GB) G.S...
[/FONT]
Festplatte 
[FONT=&quot]1000GB SAMSUNG 97...
[/FONT]
Festplatte 
[FONT=&quot]SSD 1000GB Crucia...
[/FONT]
GPU
[FONT=&quot]10GB MSI RTX3080 ...
[/FONT]
Netzteil
[FONT=&quot]750W Corsair RM750x
Der Preis beträgt 2988€ mit Windows 10 pro 64 bit.
Vielen Dank im Voraus und Frohe Feiertage.

[/FONT]


----------



## Batze (26. Dezember 2020)

Bei fast 3000€, was willst du da hören? Wo du 50€ Sparen kannst? Sorry aber lächerlich.
Kauf es dir wenn du das Geld hast und Top.
Was willst du an Meinung haben? 
System ist Gut und damit hat es sich. Man könnte es aber noch ausbauen mit einer WaKü---Hehe. Denn nur damit bekommst du dann die Top Leistung, dazu  noch die Intel CPU Köpfen usw. Wakü Kreislauf CPU und GPU und so weiter. Aber lassen wir das mal lieber.
Kauf es dir so wie du möchtest, viel Spass damit. In meinen Augen, wer keine Ahnung hat, und das hast du leider nicht, sonst würdest du hier nicht Nachfragen, vollkommen Übertrieben.
Aber nun ja, wie gesagt, wenn du das Geld hast und es dir Zusammenbauen lässt, warum nicht.


----------



## LordSpuele (26. Dezember 2020)

Mir geht  es nicht darum ob ich mir irgendwo ein paar Euro sparen kann, sondern  eher darum ob mir ein grober Fehler in der Zusammenstellung unterlaufen ist.
Da wie dir ja schon richtig aufgefallen ist mein Wissen noch nicht so groß ist und ich diesen Umstand ändern will.


----------



## Celerex (26. Dezember 2020)

Hab im Prinzip ein ähnliches System, jedoch Luftkühler statt AIO. Bei dem Mainboard wäre ich aber vorsichtig. Scheinbar leiden die „alten“ x570 Boards von MSI unter starker Hitzeentwicklung. Einzige Ausnahme ist das relativ junge MSI MAG Tomahawk wifi. Damit haben sie eines der besten x570 Boards überhaupt released. Ach ja... und falls du keine alte CPU hast, um das neue BIOS draufzuspielen, organisier dir schonmal einen kleinen alten USB 2.0 Stick. Erspart einiges an Ärger und Zeit.

Hab meinem Bruder gestern auch ein ähnliches System zusammen gestellt. Mitte Januar wird gebastelt. [emoji846]


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Dezember 2020)

Mir kommt der Preis für die Zusammenstellung arg überteuert vor, also so ca. fast 1000 Euro zu teuer. Wird wohl allerdings auch mit daran liegen, dass die Preise momentan ziemlich überzogen sind.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (27. Dezember 2020)

Finde den Preis auch zu hoch für das System.
Die Frage ist ja auch, was willst du mit dem PC machen und wie lange soll der gut sein?
Brauchst du wirklich 12 Kerne CPU?
Willst du übertakten?
Welche Genre spielst du?
Machst du Videobearbeitung oder ähnliches?

Edit: 
Sehe gerade, dass du noch ein Thread hast...
Warum machst du 2 Threads auf? Hättest auch bei dem alten weiter schreiben können :/


----------

